# Le jour de votre naissance, que s'est-il passé dans le monde ?



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me décide enfin à poster un sujet intelligent.  

Cette idée me trotte dans la cervelle _(hé oui !)_ depuis un certain temps.

*Le jour de votre naissance que s'est-il passé de notable dans le monde ?* _(à part cela, bien entendu)_  

Par exemple, un bébé né aujourd'hui l'est le jour du Téléthon 2005.  

Autre exemple :  


> Importation et exportation des chiens et des *chats*
> 
> Nature : Règlement ministériel
> 
> ...



Je lance le sujet :

Je suis né le *11 Janvier 1941 : *

*- Ce jour là a eu lieu le raid de la colonne Leclerc sur MOURZOUK au Fezzan :*


> En décembre 1940, venant du Cameroun, le colonel Leclerc se rend au Tchad sur l'ordre du général de Gaulle comme commandant Militaire des territoires du Tchad et pour porter la guerre en Libye.
> Aussitôt, le lieutenant-colonel Colonna d'Ornano apporte au colonel Leclerc, pour la préparation de cette offensive, son entier concours et, surtout, toute son expérience de saharien avisé.
> 
> Dès le 2 janvier 1941, il donne ses instructions pour l'attaque de Mourzouk. Colonna d'Ornano revendique et obtient l'honneur d'être le premier à attaquer l'ennemi italien. C'est au cours de ce combat que Jean Colonna d'Ornano trouve une fin glorieuse le *11 janvier 1941*.



*- Le même jour : arrivée des premiers éléments de l'AfrikaKorps en Libye :*


> L' histoire du Deustche AfrikaKorps
> 
> I : LES PREMIERS PAS EN AFRIQUE
> 
> Le *11/01/1941*, un détachement est envoyé par Hitler en Cyrénaïque, il est formé par des éléments de la 3° Pz Div qui formera la 5° Leitche Division.



*- enfin décès d'Emmanuel LASKER* _Champion du monde des échecs en 1894._
Né le 24 décembre 1868, à Berlichen (Allemagne). Il est mort le *11 janvier 1941*.

*A vous.
Qui dit mieux ?*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2005)

Le 6 octobre 1965 ? .... Je crois bien que mes parents étaient assez contents d'eux... Ils ont déchanté, depuis...


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le 6 octobre 1965 ? .... Je crois bien que mes parents étaient assez contents d'eux... Ils ont déchanté, depuis...




Toi aussi !!! 

:rose: :rateau: :mouais: 

Papa, maman...j'ai pas demandé à venir au monde...pas ma faute :love:


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le 6 octobre 1965 ? .... Je crois bien que mes parents étaient assez contents d'eux... Ils ont déchanté, depuis...


Il suffit de chercher :


> Publication au JORF du 10 octobre 1965
> 
> 
> Décret n°65-858 du *6 octobre 1965*
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !!!
> 
> :rose: :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> Papa, maman...j'ai pas demandé à venir au monde...pas ma faute :love:



... "Avoir comis tous les crimes ; sauf celui d'être père.", comme disait Cioran, mon comique Roumain préféré, après Vlad l'empaleur, bien sûr... :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... "Avoir comis tous les crimes ; sauf celui d'être père.", comme disait Cioran, mon comique Roumain préféré, après Vlad l'empaleur, bien sûr... :love:




C'est évident !! :love:


----------



## danar (3 Décembre 2005)

"20 avril 1963-Paris - Des Parisiens regardent l'allocution télévisée du Général de Gaulle, AFP
Bibliothèque national de France (58, rue Richelieu, Paris IIème) jusqu'au 13 février 
L?Agence France Presse est accueillie à la BnF pour une exposition consacrée à ses soixante années d?existence. On peut y découvrir 200 photographies qui ont été sélectionnées à partir des dépêches et des grandes "unes". Cette exposition s'est donné pour objectif de mettre en exergue le rôle que l?AFP a joué dans l?écriture de l?actualité depuis la Libération"


ben je crois que c'est tout. 
je me sens penaud... 
 


heureusement, pour mes parents, c'était tout autre chose ! Et ça reste encore aujourd'hui le souvenir d'un jour merveilleux... enfin je crois.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est toujours plus que moi  

Le 12 septembre est le 255e jour de l'année (256e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien. Saint du jour : Saint Apollinaire.


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

4 septembre 1979 - Nomination de Bernard Geoffrion au poste d'entraîneur du Canadien de Montréal
la classe !!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Le monde découvrit malow. Rien ne fut plus pareil.


----------



## jugnin (3 Décembre 2005)

"LOI PORTANT RATIFICATION DES ORDONNANCES PRISES EN APPLICATION DE LA LOI N° 83-332 DU 22 AVRIL 1983 AUTORISANT LE GOUVERNEMENT A PRENDRE, PAR APPLICATION DE L'ARTICLE 38 DE LA CONSTITUTION, DIVERSES MESURES FINANCIERES"

-j'me disais bien aussi..

"Arrêté royal du 22 avril 1983 modifiant l'arrêté royal du 22 octobre 1971 instituant une redevance pour l'utilisation de l'espace aérien"

- ça c'est pour les belges

- du côté russe : 

Soyouz T-8
« Okeany »
(Saliout 7, échec)	V.G. Titov
G.M. Strekalov
A.A. Serebrov	22 avril 1983,
à 19h29 Moscou
(2 j 2 h 18 min)	L'équipage rate son arrimage avec la station orbitale Saliout 7.
(bande d'incapables)


----------



## Freelancer (3 Décembre 2005)

Le 16 mars 1974:
Le panaméen Roberto Duran mettait KO le portoricain Esteban de Jesus au 11ème round...
L'Exorciste sortait au royaume uni...


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2005)

le 23/02/1965 ,Stan Laurel décédait...

En suis-je la réincarnation ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2005)

marrant votre truc...
mais on pourrait p'tet y jouer à l'envers, nan?
On trouve d'abord un événement, et on cherche qui a pu naitre ce jour là...
Je sais ça peut paraitre dur presenté comme ça, mais doit y avoir des exemples faciles...
...
Tiens, au hasard, déclaration d'indépendance des Etats-unis d'Amérique, 4 juillet 1776?
...
Ah? 
Ah?

On propose Lemmy à ma gauche...
... Qui a voté pour Luc G?

Oah les gars vous êtes salauds quand même...


----------



## tedy (3 Décembre 2005)

14 avril 1982: 

"Par la proclamation de la Reine du Canada sur la colline du Parlement, le Canada rapatrie sa constitution et gagne la pleine indépendance contre le Royaume-Uni"

Pt'etre de là que vient mon envie d'indépendance et de libertée...


----------



## rezba (3 Décembre 2005)

Le 14 décembre 1966, L'URSS lançait Soyouz 1 dans l'espace. Le canton de Vaud en Suisse, adoptait son code de procédure civile. A l'autre bout du globe, l'australien John Gorton devenait Ministre de l'Education.
En France, le président de l'Assemblée Nationale saisissait le Conseil constitutionnel pour qu'il statue sur l'irrecevabilité opposée par le Premier Ministre à une proposition de loi visant à dédommager les rapatriés d'Algérie.
Aux Etats-Unis, le 29ème épisode de la deuxième saison de Batman, _The Cat's Meow_, apparaissait pour la première fois sur le petit écran.
Barbara saisissait l'occasion pour sortir _Ma plus belle histoire d'amour_, en 45 tours.

Des tas de gens sont morts, d'autres ont dû naître en quantité équivalente. On changea des constitutions, on vota de nombreuses lois de par le monde. Aucune ne changea vraiment la vie des gens.
De la neige tomba, des gens skièrent, certains se cassèrent un membre en pratiquant cette belle activité.
Beaucoup de gens se prirent une bonne murge, et pas seulement mon père.
C'était un mercredi. Un jour comme un autre.

En revanche, je m'en souviens très bien, le 14 décembre 1981, le jour de mes quinze ans, un homme à sales lunettes noires pris le pouvoir en Pologne. Ce fut le début de la fin de l'Empire Soviétique, celui qui ne peut plus se payer de Soyouz.


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours plus que moi
> 
> Le 12 septembre est le 255e jour de l'année (256e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien. Saint du jour : Saint Apollinaire.




La mouette, ça vole, le TU-134 aussi : il a été mis en service le jour de ta naissance :


> Historique
> 
> Le Tu-134 est contemporain du DC-9 ou du BAC 1-11 , c&#8217;est le premier avion à réaction russe dessiné dès le départ comme avion civil. Au départ il fut extrapolé des Tu-104 / Tu-124 et désigné Tu-124A, mais l&#8217;adoption de la disposition des moteurs à l&#8217;arrière « façon Caravelle » entraîna une refonte du projet. Le premier vol eut lieu le 29 juillet 1963 et _la mise en service à l&#8217;Aeroflot, entre Moscou et Mourmansk,_ le *12 septembre 1967*. Plus de 700 exemplaires ont été construits, dont 170 pour l&#8217;exportation et la production est terminée. Le Tu-134 est encore largement utilisé dans les pays de l&#8217;ex-U.R.S.S.


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> marrant votre truc...
> mais on pourrait p'tet y jouer à l'envers, nan?
> On trouve d'abord un événement, et on cherche qui a pu naitre ce jour là...



Naissance de Pierrot-le-Fou, l'ennemi public N° 1 : *15 mars 1918*

Qui est né le même jour : *bobbynountchak*, _mais pas la même année !_


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

je suis né, c'était déjà bien assez pour une seule journée. Ah si ! Spyro avait un an tout pile !


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

je rêve !
une petite recherche et voici ce que je trouve :


			
				ForumArmée a dit:
			
		

> Evénements pour ce
> *dimanche 24 actobre 1982*
> Il n'y a aucun événement pour ce jour.


tout à fait déprimant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NB: ne me demandez pas pourquoi j'ai ouvert une page de forum de l'armée... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Pareil pour moi le 29 août 1977, que des textes de loi en France et en Belgique. Heureusement, le lendemain, le 30 tout changeait : Loana naissait !


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

Un bon départ pour en savoir plus sur le jour de votre naissance :
http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~chaabane/jour_de_votre_naissance.html.


Ph.


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un bon départ pour en savoir plus sur le jour de votre naissance :
> http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~chaabane/jour_de_votre_naissance.html.
> 
> 
> Ph.




Un contemporain !


----------



## kertruc (3 Décembre 2005)

6 avril 1974 :

Un super concert de Deep Purple, et accessoirement une prestation Abba qui chante Waterloo à la télé...


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un autre !

Marrant : je suis à peu près certain d'avoir rencontré Hassan Barrak (qui est fort connu là-bas) au Maroc lorsque j'y étais.


----------



## golf (4 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je me décide enfin à poster un sujet intelligent.


Mouarfff...
Présomptueux


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

*19 août 1987* : 
- Traité de Budapest sur la reconnaissance internationale du dépôt des micro-organismes
aux fins de la procédure en matière de brevets  
et hum euh ... 
- Ordonnance régissant la Commission paritaire de la caisse fédérale d'assurance (Commission de la caisse)  voir là 

amis suisses 

edit : et en fait c'était aussi l'anniversaire de Bill Clinton


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> *Présomptueux*



Mouarfff... NON, c'était en réponse à BackCat :_ (né le 7 janvier 1971)_


> Par contre, al02 ? J'ai une question. Tu comptes ouvrir *un sujet par article de journal*   que tu lis ou un jour tu vas produire quelque chose toi même ? Tu attends quoi de ce sujet à part que les clowns comme celui du dessus lèvent le doigt ? C'est pas que c'est interdit de faire des sujets inintéressants, loin de là, y'en a toujours eu. Mais on a un peu l'impression en ce moment qu'il n'y a que ça. *Une petite idée un tant soit peu créative serait de bon aloi non ? :sleep:   *



MDR !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Le 28 décembre 1970, j'ai respiré de l'air pour la première fois, j'ai pas mal crié (sans doute pour faire mon intéressant) et j'ai fait le bonheur de deux personnes. C'était plutôt un bon début. Je ne me souviens plus trop de ce qui s'est passé ce jour-là dans le monde et j'avoue que je m'en tape un peu. Je pesais environ 4,100 kg, je ne voyais pas grand chose (à peine quelques lueurs) et je ne connaissais alors du monde que les mains de l'obstétricien, celles des infirmières, les bras de ma mère et sa poitrine où je tenais ma tête enfouie. C'était doux et chaud.


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le 28 décembre 1970, j'ai respiré de l'air pour la première fois, j'ai pas mal crié (sans doute pour faire mon intéressant) et j'ai fait le bonheur de deux personnes. C'était plutôt un bon début. Je ne me souviens plus trop de ce qui s'est passé ce jour-là dans le monde et j'avoue que je m'en tape un peu. Je pesais environ 4,100 kg, je ne voyais pas grand chose (à peine quelques lueurs) et je ne connaissais alors du monde que les mains de l'obstétricien, celles des infirmières, les bras de ma mère et sa poitrine où je tenais ma tête enfouie. C'était doux et chaud.


et la lumière fut


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2005)

Le jour de ma naissance, toutes les armés de la grande coalition intergalactique (du nord) ont vaillamment repoussé un invasion de de sauterelles géantes venues des confins de l'univers connu.
Mais personne n'en a parlé! 
Encore un coup de la CIA!


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup de la CIA!


Tu devrais leur faire un procès.


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de ma naissance, toutes les armés de la grande coalition intergalactique (du nord) ont vaillamment repoussé un invasion de de sauterelles géantes venues des confins de l'univers connu.
> Mais personne n'en a parlé!
> Encore un coup de la CIA!



Comment ça, personne n'en a parlé ? regarde *ici*


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de ma naissance, toutes les armés de la grande coalition intergalactique (du nord) ont vaillamment repoussé un invasion de de sauterelles géantes venues des confins de l'univers connu.
> Mais personne n'en a parlé!
> Encore un coup de la CIA!



Événement important ce jour là :


> *Le jeudi 10 novembre 1966*, le niveau de la Risle monta de plus de 2 mètres à Beaumont-le-Roger en moins d'une heure. Personne n'ayant été prévenu, aucune mesure de prévention n'avait pu être prise.
> Toute la partie basse de la ville était envahie par les eaux. La rue du Pont-aux-Chèvres fut coupée, ainsi que la route du Hom, les rues Jules-Prior, Jules-Ferry et Marcel-Heurteboust. Les bureaux des Ponts-et-Chaussées, la blanchisserie Le Roux, les établissements Gacoin, la Télémécanique, la S.A.C.I. (caoutchouc industriel), la réserve de la quincaillerie Fort, la gendarmerie, le café Lengeley, l'épicerie Hermier, la boulangerie Perruchet, la graineterie Bachelot, et de nombreuses caves, garages en sous-sol et rez-de-chaussée des riverains étaient sous les eaux.
> Les caravanes de la famille Binet (attractions foraines) qui avaient pris leurs quartiers d'hiver dans un pré à l'entrée de la route du Hom durent évacuer avec promptitude et se réfugier avenue Albert-Parissot. A la Télémécanique et à la S.A.C.I., le dévouement des ouvriers, à l'aide de séchoirs, permit de remettre rapidement en état les moteurs, et dès lundi, les usines rouvraient leur porte et reprenaient une partie de leurs activités.
> A la boulangerie Perruchet, où le fournil baignait sous de l'eau boueuse, des confrères venus d'Evreux, du Neubourg et de Serquigny, vinrent donner un coup de main pour assurer le service du pain du 11 novembre. Seul le rayon pâtisserie n'a pu être alimenté. Chez l'épicier Hermier et le grainetier Bachelot, les pertes furent très importantes. La maison de M. Desseaux, marchand de bestiaux, avait de l'eau jusqu'aux fenêtres. Deux bestiaux furent portés disparus.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Chez l'épicier Hermier et le grainetier Bachelot, les pertes furent très importantes.


D'où l'expression "la perte des eaux".
Ce qui tombe assez bien dans un thread ou il est question de naissance...


----------



## mog (4 Décembre 2005)

Le 16 aout 1988, un jour qui annonca une ère nouvelle. A partir de cet instant, plus rien n'a vraiment été pareil, car...

Le canton de Fribourg à révisé sa loi concernant l'emploi de véhicules à moteur hors des routes!

Mais bon, heureusement, ca n'est pas tout:
- Bruno Peyron porte le record de la traversée du pacifique (entre Yokohama, Japon, et San Francisco, USA) à 14 jours 17 h et 22 minutes.
- Roger Kingdom, double champion olympique, bat le record du monde du 110 m haies en 12"92.

Bon même la, je dois dire qu'on s'en branle passablement. :love:


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'expression "la perte des eaux".
> Ce qui tombe assez bien dans un thread ou il est question de naissance...



Pour un photographe de talent, il y a aussi cette info :



> La gamme Rolleiflex T se déclinera sur trois générations d'appareils :
> 
> TYPE 1
> N° Série de 2.100.000 à 2.199.999 (du 12 août 1958 au *10 novembre 1966*).
> Obturateur Synchro-Compur avec prise synchro pour flash à ampoule et électronique. Sélecteurs d'ouverture et de vitesse en plastique. Tous les appareils sont livrés en gris.


----------



## joubichou (4 Décembre 2005)

23 juillet 1961 parution du n° 478 du journal de mickey!:love:


----------



## Dramis (4 Décembre 2005)

Le 2 septembre 1976, les expos de Montréal, s'inclinait 2 a 1 contre les Dodgers de los angeles au parc Jary.  C'est le fun ma vie!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

ben moi .....   a part ma naissance le 26/8/1966 rien d'exceptionnel ce jours là!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

une catastrophe pour les forums macgé


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi .....   a part ma naissance le 26/8/1966 rien d'exceptionnel ce jours là!!



Et ça :   



> DJIBOUTI​
> Période vers l'indépendance​
> Les 25 et *26 août 1966*, le général de Gaulle, chef de L'État français en visite à Djibouti est accueilli aux cris de Indépendance par la foule venue l'acclamer ; et brusquement *le 26 au soir*, la Légion Étrangère intervient brutalement contre les manifestants, il y a _plusieurs dizaines de morts_ et de nombreux blessés. Le général de Gaulle ne parait pas en public et quitte Djibouti dès le lendemain.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça :




heureusement je suis née a milan


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Naissance de Pierrot-le-Fou, l'ennemi public N° 1 : *15 mars 1918*
> 
> Qui est né le même jour : *bobbynountchak*, _mais pas la même année !_


Et mon anonymat alors!!!???


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

Le premières réponses donnent ceci : 
_(année âge)​_1941	64
1957	48
1961	44
1963	42
1965	40
1965	40
1966	39
1966	39
1966	39
1967	38
1970	35
1971	34
1974	31
1974	31
1976	29
1977	28
1979	26
1982	23
1983	22
1987	18
1988	17​
Et l'âge moyen se situe vers 34 ans, je pense que c'est un bon échantillon.


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai tué georges Brassens  !

(et j'ai dis à Ferrari de virer Alain Prost à mes 10 ans ! => faut pas me fréquenter je crois)


----------



## alan.a (5 Décembre 2005)

Le 24 septembre 1974, les indiens découvrent le golf






Paulo Cesar nous montre son joli short






et il y a un épisode d'Hawaï Police d'État ... avec plein d'action


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2005)

Nous attendons avec impatience les candidats suivants !


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

il s'est pasé une catastrophe; je suis né


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2005)

Il s'est passé ceci :


> *13 avril 1986* : Jean Paul II se rend à la grande synagogue de Rome : c'est la première visite d'un pape dans un lieu de culte juif.


----------



## nicogala (6 Décembre 2005)

Houps ben le 16 juillet 1979...
...une circulation de surface a été détectée à environ 830 kilomètres à l'est des îles Sous-le-Vent. Le lendemain matin, la dépression était devenue la tempête tropicale Claudette.... À Porto Rico, une personne a péri noyée et le coût des dommages attribuables à la crue des eaux a été évalué à 750 000 $.

Un bébé crie à Marseille... un ouragan dévaste Porto Rico... comment s'appelle cette théorie déja...  

Et du coup : près de Church Rock, Nouveau-Mexique. Les parois d'un bassin de déchets radioactifs se brisent, laissant s'échapper une grande quantité de déchets.

Le même jour... Saddam Hussein devient président de la République en Iraq. :afraid:


Pour la première session du Parlement européen élu, le 16 juillet 1979, étaient réunis dans l'hémicycle de Strasbourg, non seulement la plupart des hommes politiques qui font et défont nos gouvernements et qui déterminent les choix dont dépend le sort de chacun de nous, mais ici et là, dans la salle, on reconnaissait aussi les fils et les neveux des protagonistes de l'histoire européenne d&#8217;hier et d'avant-hier : un Habsbourg et un Giolitti, un Balfour et une De Valera...


Nous Jean, par la gra&#770;ce de Dieu, Grand-Duc de Luxembourg, Duc de Nassau; ... Sur le rapport de Notre Ministre de la Force Publique et de la Fonction Publique et apre&#768;s de&#769;libe&#769;ration du Gouvernement en Conseil; 
Arre&#770;tons: 
Art. 1er. Le nombre maximum des officiers de sexe fe&#769;minin de Gendarmerie et de Police est fixe&#769; a&#768; dix pour cent de l &#769;effectif total des cadres officiers

Bigre ! 

Bon, promi, je le referai plus


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas mal !


----------



## rejean martel (7 Décembre 2005)

Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, L'oeuvre de Pierre Teilhard de Chardin
1951, (Pâques = 25 mars) Réflexions sur la probabilité scientifique et les
conséquences religieuses d'un Ultra-Humain : t. VII. 1951, (5 mai) Note sur la ...
 
Merde, c'est pas vrai :affraid:


----------



## bouilla (7 Décembre 2005)

*6 aout 1978 :* : Décès au Vatican du pape Paul VI à l'âge de 80 ans.

Je crois qu'on peut dire sans prétention....que je suis sa réincarnation !


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le 28 décembre 1970, j'ai respiré de l'air pour la première fois, j'ai pas mal crié (sans doute pour faire mon intéressant) et j'ai fait le bonheur de deux personnes. C'était plutôt un bon début. Je ne me souviens plus trop de ce qui s'est passé ce jour-là dans le monde et j'avoue que je m'en tape un peu. Je pesais environ 4,100 kg, je ne voyais pas grand chose (à peine quelques lueurs) et je ne connaissais alors du monde que les mains de l'obstétricien, celles des infirmières, les bras de ma mère et sa poitrine où je tenais ma tête enfouie. C'était doux et chaud.




je te cite parce que ça en vaut la peine ou le plaisir.

alors 3 ans et un jour plus tard, naissait un schtroumpf* dans la jolie bourgade fortifiée de Péronne, dans le Quartier de Mont-Saint-Quentin célèbre en Australie chez les immigrants de la 4ème génération. Suite à une incompatibilité rhésus, les parents ne purent voir le délicieux enfant qui fut aussitôt transporté (et transformé) en l'aqueuse ville d'Amiens (qui est aussi le tien, rappelons-le). L'administration hospitalière a du leur faire une blague car elle leur rendit 1 mois après un truc qu'on peut dorénavant appeler "alèm" (ou além) sans toutefois voir le rapport avec cette maman d'origine lusitano-picarde et ce père picardo-picard. Ils convinrent toutefois ensemble de le garder malgré le fait de l'avoir nommer officiellement Rémi ce qui aurait très bien sied à un orphelin. J'ai des souvenirs remontant à environ l'âge d'un an et mon premier déménagement, mais de ce 29 décembre 1973, je me souviens surtout d'être né bleu* et sans anticorps ->du coup, après un traitement de cheval**, je suis allergique à tout (et à tous )).

sinon

des textes de loi ne précisant pas que je reçus un joli nounours Cajoline pour ma naissance en tant que dernier né de l'année dans mon département 




> St Loup Lamairé
> Résulte de la fusion de St Loup sur Thouet et Lamairé le 29/12/1973 (source: CG Deux Sèvres)



à noter que Leeds United a fait match nul avec Birmingham City avec un but de Jordan pour Leeds United et que l'avion Nord 262A-24 F-BNTT a eu un accident malheureusement. 



**cela eut une influence énorme sur ma carrière et ma sexualité, les poneys tout ça... 


[EDIT]



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> *6 aout 1978 :* : Décès au Vatican du pape Paul VI à l'âge de 80 ans.
> 
> Je crois qu'on peut dire sans prétention....que je suis sa réincarnation !



je confirme, tu as les mêmes capacités au lit ! :love:


----------



## CBi (7 Décembre 2005)

*18 juin 1965 *: toute une époque !

*Guerre du Vietnam :* première mission Arc Light de bombardement par B-52 ; le vice-maréchal de l'air Nguyen Cao Ky devient chef du gouvernement de Saïgon et annonce son intention d'intensifier la guerre contre le Vietcong.
*France : *Georges Pompidou prononce à l'Assemblée nationale un discours cadre sur l&#8217;aménagement du territoire.
*Espace : *premier décollage du pas de tir LC40 à Cap Canaveral.
*Cinéma : *sortie en salle de l&#8217;Arme à Gauche, film de Claude Sautet avec Lino Ventura.
*Musique :* les Beatles enregistrent aux EMI Studios une chanson intitulée « Help ». The Supremes sont à la première place du Billboard américain.


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2005)

*Qui par minou est né le 18 février 1934 ?*

Ce jour-là : 

*Naissance de Paco RABANNE : *
- Paco RABANNE, né le *18 février 1934 *à 11h45 à San Sebastian (Espagne)

*Mort du roi des Belges :*
Disparition de deux grands souverains amis de la France : le Roi ALBERT 1er de Belgique (*18 Février 1934*), assassinat à Marseille du Roi ALEXANDRE 1er de Yougoslavie (9 Octobre 1934).

*Naissance de Didier JULIA :*
Le député Didier Julia, 71 ans, dont le nom est apparu à plusieurs reprises dans les dossiers des otages français en Irak, est un familier des pays du Proche-Orient dont les méthodes de diplomatie parallèle - qui n'ont pas prouvé leur efficacité - sont très controversées.
Né le *18 février 1934* à Paris, fils de médecins, il se passionne pour le monde arabe en 1952, lors d'un séjour en Egypte comme archéologue.

*Affaire SEZNEC :*
*18 février 1934* : 6 jurés ayant condamné Seznec demandent la révision du procès

*Discours de Richard Strauss :*
 Discours de Richard Strauss lors de la première journée des compositeurs allemands, à l&#8217;université de Berlin, le *18 février 1934*,

*Création de l'Orchestre national de France :*
Faire le portrait des 70 ans de l'Orchestre national de France, c'est ce que nous propose Christian Labrande en treize séances de musique filmée dans le cadre du cycle Classique en images. Créé le *18 février 1934*, le premier orchestre français permanent possède des archives filmées de 1957 à 1975 par l'ORTF.


*C'EST TOUT !!* _(drôle de loustic !)_


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

et ya eu 501 mort lors du mois


----------



## r0rk4l (7 Décembre 2005)

10 juin 1987:



> Déclaration économique au sommet G7-G8


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le premières réponses donnent ceci :
> _(année âge)​_1941	64
> 1957	48
> 1961	44
> ...





*C'etait vraiment tres interessant...*


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *C'etait vraiment tres interessant...*




*N'en jetez plus ! *     

_ 12/04/79 : cela fait chuter la moyenne !! _  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> _ 12/04/79 : cela fait chuter la moyenne !! _  :king:



et 11/04/46 ça la fait remonter ?


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et 11/04/46 ça la fait remonter ?



*11 avril 1946* : vote de la loi HOUPHOUËT-BOIGNY supprimant le travail forcé.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *11 avril 1946* : vote de la loi HOUPHOUËT-BOIGNY supprimant le travail forcé.



et moi qui me demandais pourquoi j'avais décidé de m'offrir comme cadeau pour mon prochain anniversaire une 'tite retraite


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui me demandais pourquoi j'avais décidé de m'offrir comme cadeau pour mon prochain anniversaire une 'tite retraite



C'est incroyable ce q'il y a de vieilleries qui trainent par ici !

 

(On en parle jusqu'à Bollywood ! )


----------



## jesuisla (7 Décembre 2005)

Claudette Colbert remporte l'Oscar de la meilleure actrice pour son interprétation dans New York - Miami


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

20 Août 1980
*
- Sortie de Star Wars : Episode 5 - L'Empire contre-attaque 
*
- L'ouragan Charley avait gagné le centre du littoral de l'Atlantique des États-Unis par le sud-est

-...et d'autres choses mais j'ai pas eu l'temps de bien chercher.


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Déjà, pour moi c'était un jour férié : ça donne pas une motivation débordante pour jouer au jeune cadre dynamique aux dents longues.


----------



## z-moon (9 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, pour moi c'était un jour férié : ça donne pas une motivation débordante pour jouer au jeune cadre dynamique aux dents longues.


Tiens moi aussi, le jour de ma naissance, c'était la fête du travail :love:,
étais-je prédestiné à naître un jour pareil, certains jours de grosse fatigue je me pose encore cette question  ...


----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> À chaque *aire* glaciaire suffit sa peine...



Cela veut dire que la surface des glaciers diminue ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Décembre 2005)

18 février 1963:

1)
*Accord du 18 février 1963 entre la Confédération suisse et la République du Soudan relatif aux services aériens entre leurs territoires respectifs et au-delà

*Note: déjà, ça part bien. J'aime beaucoup le "et au-delà". Très suisse, non?

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2)*
Conditions techniques d'agrément des CMPP de cure ambulatoire    *[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*
  Décret n° 63-146 du 18 février 1963*_[/FONT]​     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
  Article 1er[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Les Centres Médico-Psycho-Pédagogiques pratiquent le diagnostic et le traitement des enfants inadaptés mentaux dont l'inadaptation est liée à des troubles neuro-psychiques ou à des troubles du comportement susceptibles d'une thérapeutique médicale, d'une rééducation médico-psychologique ou d'une rééducation psychothérapique ou psycho-pédagogique sous autorité médicale.
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 Note: fichtre, c'est du sérieux à Marseille. Je me demande si... Non, rien. 
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
3)
[/FONT]
La France renonce à la construction d'un char franco-allemand

Note: hé bé, on l'a échappé belle. Après vérification, il ne s'agit pas d'une phrase trouvée sur un site québécois. 

4)
       Accord entre la NASA et le CNES

 Note: je sais pas du tout lequel. Mais je m'en fous un peu, quand même. :rateau:

5)
Naissance de personnages célèbres:
- moi
- Magda Cotrofe (du diable si je sais qui c'est!)

6)
 Il neigeait et faisait très froid. Mon père l'évoque souvent.

 Hiver 1962-63* :  persistance de grands froids  pendant trois mois*​  *L'hiver 1962-1963 fut remarquable par la persistance du froid. Il est considéré comme le plus rude du XXe siècle même si les records absolus de froid furent plus fréquents en février 1956 et janvier 1985
*





Bonne journée.


----------



## boddy (9 Décembre 2005)

Vous les trouvez où les infos ? (Je trouve que des sites payants... ! et j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui s'est passé le jour de ma naissance... )


----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Vous les trouvez où les infos ? (Je trouve que des sites payants... ! et j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui s'est passé le jour de ma naissance... )



Cherches sur Gogeule avec "7 avril 19??"


----------



## boddy (9 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cherches sur Gogeule avec "7 avril 19??"



(Merci pour ton aide).

7 avril 1958 : "En Europe, vagues de manifestations contre l'armement atomique."
Les européens en parlent encore aujourd'hui : de l'armement atomique, bien sûr ; pas de ma naissance !


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> 18 février 1963:
> 
> 6)
> Il neigeait et faisait très froid. Mon père l'évoque souvent.



De fait, j'ai des souvenirs des hivers froids de cette époque : je partais à l'école le matin avec le thermomètre qui traînait tranquille vers -16 et avec quelques autres zigotos on partait en avance pour pouvoir jouer dans la cour aux boules de neige et surtout aux glissades : le soir, les pions versaient même parfois de l'eau pour qu'on ait le matin de superbes patinoires.

J'ose pas imaginer si une personne "responsable" s'avisait de faire ce genre de truc à notre époque : il en prendrait pour 20 ans au moins et il y aurait des émissions spéciales à la télé pour le traiter de fou dangereux !


----------



## Sky My Wife (9 Décembre 2005)

22 octobre 1953 : La France accorde l'indépendance au Laos.

Ben ça alors je le savais pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> 22 octobre 1953 : La France accorde l'indépendance au Laos.
> 
> Ben ça alors je le savais pas



ben tu dois pas être laotien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De fait, j'ai des souvenirs des hivers froids de cette époque : je partais à l'école le matin avec le thermomètre qui traînait tranquille vers -16 et avec quelques autres zigotos on partait en avance pour pouvoir jouer dans la cour aux boules de neige et surtout aux glissades : le soir, les pions versaient même parfois de l'eau pour qu'on ait le matin de superbes patinoires.
> 
> J'ose pas imaginer si une personne "responsable" s'avisait de faire ce genre de truc à notre époque : il en prendrait pour 20 ans au moins et il y aurait des émissions spéciales à la télé pour le traiter de fou dangereux !



Je me souviens d'un mois de février à Paris pendant lequel la température est restée figée  entre -10° et -15°  Ce devait être cette année là. Et la traversée du Luxembourg pour aller à Montaigne en culottes courtes reste un très bon souvenir


----------



## z-moon (10 Décembre 2005)

> À chaque aire glaciaire suffit sa peine...





			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cela veut dire que la surface des glaciers diminue ?



Oui! :love: super, rien à faire! :love: 

  non, finalement c'est pas bien que les glaciers diminuent ...


----------



## al02 (10 Décembre 2005)

Pour plus de précisions :



> AIRE.  n. f. Place qu'on a unie et préparée pour y battre les grains. L'aire d'une grange.
> 
> Il se dit spécialement, en termes d'Architecture, de *Toute surface plane*. L'aire d'un plancher, L'enduit de maçonnerie sur lequel on pose le parquet ou le carrelage. L'aire d'un bassin, Le massif de ciment ou de terre glaise dont on fait le fond d'un bassin. L'aire d'une maison, La superficie, l'espace compris entre les murs d'une maison.
> 
> ...





> ÈRE.  n. f.* T. de Chronologie.* Point fixe d'où l'on commence à compter les années.
> 
> Il se dit, par extension, d'une Époque très remarquable où un nouvel ordre de choses s'établit, commence. _Une ère nouvelle commence. L'ère de la liberté, de l'affranchissement d'un peuple. Une ère de prospérité._





> HÈRE.  (H est aspirée.) n. m. T. de Chasse. Cerf d'un an.
> HÈRE.  (H est aspirée.) n. m. *Homme sans mérite*, sans considération, sans fortune. Il n'est employé que dans la locution _Pauvre hère. C'est un pauvre hère_. Il est familier et ironique.
> 
> Il se dit aussi d'une Espèce de jeu de cartes qui se joue entre plusieurs personnes qu'on appelle aussi l'As qui court ou la Bête noire.




"_La culture, c'est comme la confiture... rien faire, c'est la conserver !! _"  *Google est bien utile !!*


----------



## kanako (10 Décembre 2005)

30 avril 1986 :  120e jour de l'année (121e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien. Je nais à la clinique de la mouillère (aujourd'hui disparue) à Besançon, superbe ville ("où il fait bon vivre"  ) où j'habite toujours depuis bientôt 20 ans !!

Fêtes et célébrations : Robert de Molesme, Roberte, Roparz et Rosemonde. Onenn, Onenna (prénoms bretons).
Fêtes nationales : Antilles néerlandaises : Journée de la Reine (1938) et Pays-Bas : Jour de la Reine.

alors je pense que la chose la plus importante dans le monde ce jour-là, c'est le nuage de tchernobyl, qui s'arrête au frontières de la france... (je suis née quatre jours après l'explosion, jour où l'on enregistre un fort taux de radioactivité dans toutes les centrales de France)

à part cà : je suis née un mercredi : sorties cinématographiques du jour : Absolute beginners (de Julien Temple avec Patsy Kensit, Eddie O'Connell...) et Proches Parents (Next of Kin) (de Atom Egoyan avec Patrick Tierney, Berge Falzian...)

audience du Pape Jean-Paul II : www.vatican.va/holy_father/ john_paul_ii/audiences/1986/index_fr.htm

de nombreuses lois et décrets partout dans le monde, j'en ai pas vraiment trouvé d'interessant

europe : Union de l'Europe Occidentale, Réunion du Conseil des Ministres de l'UEO, Communiqué de Venise : http://mjp.univ-perp.fr/defense/ueo86.htm

Moi : ai été un des premiers enfants nés en sofrologie dans ma ville : j'ai été filmé par des étudiants en medecine avec ma mère : ils regardaient mes réactions lorsqu'elle me parlait, me parlait à l'envers, lorsqu'une autre dame qu'elle me disait les même mots... etc

Sinon le trente avril, c'est le dernier jour du mois, souvent la date échéance de pleins de concours, offres et trucs du genre...

Création de la fondation brigitte bardot...

lancement, sur France 2, de Sexy Folies : magazine érotique de Pascale Breugnot et Bernard Bouthier

je suis née le même jour que Soukaïna, fille de Son Altesse Royale du Maroc : la Princesse Lalla Meryem (la fille aînée de Feu Sa Majesté Hassan II) 

un affaire glauque :  J.E.L. et un autre adolescent, S.H.M., ont été accusés de meurtre au premier degré et de possession de biens volés : le 30 avril 1986, ils ont accompagné un homosexuel jusque chez lui. On a allégué que cet homme a tenté d'avoir des relations sexuelles avec un des adolescents et que ce dernier l'a frappé jusqu'à ce qu'il perde connaissance. Les adolescents ont alors attaché l'homme avec du fil électrique, l'ont étranglé et ont dissimulé son corps dans le sous-sol. Ils sont restés quelques jours dans la maison de la victime et ont essayé de vendre ses appareils stéréo et son ordinateur. J.E.L. avait 17 ans et 6 mois à l'époque des infractions reprochées.

finale de la coupe de france de foot : Parc des Princes 45429 Spectateurs, Bordeaux bat l'OM 2 à 1

extrait du journal de jean-luc lagarce, il était à besançon quand j'y suis née !! lol : "Besançon. Onze heures trente. Pluie. Novembre."

bon voilà c'est tout... (déjà trop d'ailleurs ! bonne chance)
Kanako


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

ben putain!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, la porte est par là. -> X


----------



## elKBron (10 Décembre 2005)

01/04/1978 : le figaro est paru comme tous les jours


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2005)

Y a plus d'amateurs ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus d'amateurs ? :love:



deja que je l'etais pas avant....


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2005)

^^

Mais si c'est cool pourtant ! ^^

ça permet un prétexte pour geeker devant son orid encore plus longtemps !!
mouarfmouarf mouarf !


----------



## al02 (14 Décembre 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Mais si c'est cool pourtant ! ^^
> 
> ...



*Le nuage de Tchernobyl sur la France*
*Mercredi 30 avril 1986* : le Pr Pellerin, toujours à la tête du SCPRI (30 ans plus tard !), prétend qu' "aucune élévation significative de la radioactivité n'a été constatée"

Cela a peut-être laissé des traces !


----------



## Kevinou (14 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le 6 octobre 1965 ? .... Je crois bien que mes parents étaient assez contents d'eux... Ils ont déchanté, depuis...


 
6 octobre pour moi aussi 

Mais 1982 ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Le nuage de Tchernobyl sur la France*
> *Mercredi 30 avril 1986* : le Pr Pellerin, toujours à la tête du SCPRI (30 ans plus tard !), prétend qu' "aucune élévation significative de la radioactivité n'a été constatée"
> 
> Cela a peut-être laissé des traces !



*faut bien qu'il soit à la tête de quelque chose car sa tête à lui...*


----------



## kanako (14 Décembre 2005)

éh oui !!! ^^


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

En anglais, ce fil(s) est aussi un *son *d'âge ?

N'est-il pas ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2005)

22 juillet 1971 ,
Charlotte Gainsbourg est née aussi ce jour là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 22 juillet 1971 ,
> Charlotte Gainsbourg est née aussi ce jour là



Source : Avant dernière page de VOICI?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Source : Avant dernière page de VOICI?



non ,C quelque chose que je sais depuis longtemps,je ne lit pas voici.


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,C quelque chose que je sais depuis longtemps,je ne lit pas voici.



Et pan sur le crâne !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et pan sur le crâne !


----------



## ange_63 (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Source : Avant dernière page de VOICI?



Toi en tout cas tu lis Voici!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Je lis tout ce qui me passe sous les yeux... Y compris les threads et les posts de al02... C'est dire...


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je lis tout ce qui me passe sous les yeux... Y compris les threads et les posts de al02... C'est dire...



Cela occupe les longues soirées d'hiver !!   



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.



C'est lu... CQFD!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Seikichi Toguchi naquit le 20 mai 1917 à Naha, dans l'île d'Okinawa. A cette date, Maître Higaonna (1853-1915), fondateur du Naha-te avait déjà disparu, et avait désigné Maître Chojun Miyagi (1888-1953) comme son digne successeur.
Jeune, Seikichi Toguchi étudia le karaté de façon très irrégulière sous la tutelle de son père pendant quatre ans. Quand il eut 15 ans, son père, voisin et ami de Maître Miyagi demanda à celui ci de bien vouloir accepter d'enseigner le karaté à son fils. A partir de cette date, Seikichi fut autorisé à suivre les cours de Goju Ryu avec Maître Miyagi et son assistant Seko Higa (décédé en 1967). Maître Toguchi devînt l'assistant de Maître Seko Higa à son dojo de Itoman City, jusqu'en 1950. A cette époque, Seikichi Toguchi deviendra instructeur en chef au centre athlétique d'Itoman, recommandé par Maître Miyagi.
*Maître Toguchi fonda l'école Shorei-Kan le 1er mars 1953 à Koza City (aujourd'hui Okinawa City)*. Il reçut de Maître Miyagi les connaissances théoriques et techniques permettant de créer des Fukyu Kata et les bases d'un système d'apprentissage du karaté. Après la mort de Maître Miyagi, Maître Toguchi se donna entièrement à cette recherche. L'aboutissement de cette étude est une méthode d'enseignement du karaté qu'il nomma "Shorei-Kan". Maître Toguchi décéda le 31 août 1998.

Et moi, comme une andouille, j'ai pratiqué l'école "Wado Ryu" ... si j'avais su ! :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (17 Décembre 2005)

La date du 4 juin 1957 est mentionnée dans la résolution 242 des Nations Unies, puisqu'en vertu de ce texte ce sont "les lignes du 4 juin 1957" qui doivent servir de base "au tracé des frontières définitives" (de l'État d'Israël).

La résolution 181 des Nations Unies, prononcée le 29 novembre 1947 avait consacré le partage de la Palestine entre un État juif (55% de la superficie du pays) et un État arabe (44%), Jérusalem étant dotée d'un statut international.

En 1957, l'Égypte, la Syrie et la Jordanie signent un accord de défense suite à la crise du canal de Suez, la France et la Grande-Bretagne (désireuses de mettre Nasser en échec suite à la nationalisation du canal) ayant utilisé le conflit entre l'Égypte et Israël (deuxième guerre israélo-arabe) pour entrer en Égypte.

En réponse aux accords de défense de 57 qu'il considère comme une menace, Israël lance la troisième guerre israélo-arabe en 1967, la "guerre des six jours".

L'offensive de l'armée israélienne lui permettra de conquérir un territoire très important (le Sinaï égyptien, la Cisjordanie, la "vieille ville" de Jérusalem et le Golan syrien) ; la géopolitique de la région en sera profondément bouleversée, avec tous les développements que l'on connaît.

Suite à ce conflit, l'ONU adoptera à l'unanimité (le 22 novembre 67) la résolution 242 qui "exige l'instauration d'une paix juste et durable au Moyen Orient" qui passe par le "retrait des forces armées israéliennes des territoires occupés pendant le récent conflit" et "le respect et la reconnaissance de la souveraineté et de l'intégrité territoriale et de l'indépendance politique de chaque État de la région, et leur droit de vivre en paix à l'intérieur de frontières sûres et reconnues".

À noter que la résolution 242 des Nations Unies fait l'objet d'une importante controverse, due notamment à une légère divergence d'interprétation entre sa version officielle en français et sa version officielle en anglais.

Le recours aux "lignes du 4 juin 1957" comme base du tracé des frontières définitives sera réévoqué en janvier 2001 lors des accords de Taba, lesquels accords se soldèrent (bien sûr) par un nouvel échec...


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2006)

11 janvier 1941 - 11 janvier 2006 --> 65 ans

Ca y est ! Je fais partie des vieux *qu'ont* de l'âge ! :love: 

Et S. Jobs a pensé à moi, hier : il a annoncé le premier Mac Intel.

Longue vie au nouvel iMac et à al02


----------



## Fondug (11 Janvier 2006)

Un truc super pas cool pour le jour de ma naissance : le massacre des athlètes israeliens aux JO de Munich...


----------



## bens (11 Janvier 2006)

pour moi, rien de très palpiltant :
Le pape JP II a fait un discours à l?Assemblée Générale des Nations Unis (7 juin 1982)

... et puis une loi relative à l'Assemblée des Français de l'étranger (n° 82-471)


----------

